# 2018 Bluesfest lineup announced



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ottawa Bluesfest 2018

As ever, blues itself continues to shrink in presence, but it's an interesting lineup nonetheless. Foo Fighters, Beck, Jethro Tull, Sturgill Simpson, and surprisingly Nick Lowe with Los Straightjackets backing him. Plus a whole bunch of acts that I've never heard of....because I'm not 19.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

God that name has been irritating for at least a decade. What value does the festival get by being completely incorrectly named relative to music genre focus, except irritating those that come long way out of town expecting to hear, you know, blues! Call it Ottawa Musicfest and move on. Geez.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Foo! That will be good.

If you haven't listened to Courtney Barnett, she's worth checking out. She made Obama's summer playlist on Spotify last year.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> God that name has been irritating for at least a decade. What value does the festival get by being completely incorrectly named relative to music genre focus, except irritating those that come long way out of town expecting to hear, you know, blues! Call it Ottawa Musicfest and move on. Geez.


I sent them a note a couple years ago with a great idea for a name change that my younger son suggested: Yowza. It not only follows in the tradition ofthe various "-palooza" festivals, but Ottawa's airport code is YOW. Finally, it betrays no particular musical theme, and could be used for virtually any sort of music festical in the region. It also sounds excited.

But, like yourself, I too long for the good old days when they had a gospel tent, a New Orleans tent, and a lot more blues and soul acts on the bill. Probably one of the biggest changes this year is the complete absence of either The Hip or Blue Rodeo. That said, the preliminary lineup announcement is often not the last word in the _actual_ lineup. Additional acts get signed, and one or more of those already signed have to be replaced because someone got sick or broke a limb in a car accident, etc. It's a long time between now and July.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I keep hoping for Ry Cooder, I thought this might be the year since he is touring this spring/summer. Jack White would have been cool, too.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

At least Windsor Bluesfest is confining rock acts to a single rock night... though personally I’d rather see a true hardcore blues festival at a fractional size than what a lot of these festivals turn out to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Courtney Barnett. 

Yummy. 

I can't already taste that restraining order.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Mont Tremblant isn't that far from Ottawa and has actual blues music every day all day at their bluesfest.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

$80 more for anyone over the age of 25? Ageist f^#kers - - I should get a discount for NOT going on Shawn Mendes night (I have a12 yr. old at home, so unfortunately I know of many of these $hitty pop acts). Now you darn kids get offa my lawn!

They'll probably schedule all of the decent acts concurrently like usual. Pass.

P.S. Refresh my memory, is $275 for a parking pass more or less than it cost to skate on Trudeau's rink for 45 minutes?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Egg-stra bad timing: Bluesfest setup jeopardized by nesting bird | CBC News


----------

